# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مشکل در نصب و کانفیگ Mysql بر روی ویندوز

## مهران رسا

هر دفعه که موقع تحویل پروژه شده این MySql یه داستان جدید واسه ما درست کرده. دوستان ، MySQL نسخه 32 بیتی رو از سایت رسمیش دانلود کردم روی ویندوز XP نصب کردم. Config رو روی حالت Standard میذارم. فقط یه کلمه عبور ازم میپرسه . پورت رو هم خودش 3306 قرار میده. بعد که میخواد Apply کنه تغییرات رو ، سرویس رو Start میکنه اما روی مرحله آخر یعنی writing security settings ، خطا میده که فایروال اجازه دسترسی به پورت رو نمیده. و این در حالیست که اصلاً فایروالی در کار نیست. فیلم جدیدشه ! فقط میخواد منو حرص بده. روی ویندوز XP خودم تست کردم درست بود ، روی ویندوز 7 هم تست کردم درست بود و Config شد. اما روی سیستم مشتری مشکل داره. ویندوز اونجا هم XP هست.

والا دیگه من موندم چیکارش کنم. دفعه قبلی هم به خاطر همین مشکل مجبور شدم بانک برنامه ای که برای یک فروشگاه نوشته بودم رو به Access تغییر بدم. حالا اون زیاد مهم نبود. برنامه کوچیک بود. اما این یکی رو دیگه مقدور نیست.

حالا سوالم از شما دوستان اینه که کسی تا حالا به این مشکل برخورده؟ راه حلی واسش پیدا کردید؟ مخصوصاً موقع کانفیگ توی مراحل Starting Services و Writing security settings این خطای منحوس (در خصوص عدم دریافت مجوز برای باز کردن پورت 3306) رخ میده.

ممنون

----------


## bigtime

با سلام 
شما در تالار در صفحه اول یا دوم دنبال پستی به نام : حذف پسورد mysql  بگرد انجا شاید چیزی که توضیح داده شده راه حل مشکلت باشه. 
موفق باشید

----------

